# Puffy at frozen Crescent Beach



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nice to have it all to yourselves, great place.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

5 minute walk from my house. We were the ONLY ones fool enough to be there in 4 degrees. lol 

Actually felt rather balmy today - no wind. The (salt water bay) completely froze over clear across to NJ!

It's been so cold for the last week I saw 2 dead frozen seagulls. We haven't seen anything like this since the late 70's here in NY.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

It's been incredibly cold here too. It is truly a rarity these days to see the salt water frozen. When I was young, we skated on the harbour every day. 
Puffy looks like he's having fun in spite of the weather.


----------

